# ViP722 Ethernet Connection to Internet



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Our new ViP722 is only about 20 feet from our NetGear wireless Router to which a cable modem is attached for high-speed Internet access. Can I simply connect the 722 Ethernet port via CAT5 Ethernet cable to one of the free LAN ports on the Router to download DishOnLine movies to the 722 via the Internet? I have not been able to find any tech directions on the Dish Network website for setting up the ViP722 Ethernet connection to the Internet -- can someone shoot me a link for that? I am not particularly experienced with this sort of thing but can usually get the job done with written directions -- I did manage to get the home network going fairly easily, but I do need some written directions for guidance. Thanks in advance for any help or insights as to how to proceed with this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, do it - other thing to do, use Menu and check Network setup if the 722 got right IP from your route.
That's all what you need to know for start and normal functioning the 722 in your network.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

rdopso said:


> Our new ViP722 is only about 20 feet from our NetGear wireless Router to which a cable modem is attached for high-speed Internet access. Can I simply connect the 722 Ethernet port via CAT5 Ethernet cable to one of the free LAN ports on the Router to download DishOnLine movies to the 722 via the Internet? I have not been able to find any tech directions on the Dish Network website for setting up the ViP722 Ethernet connection to the Internet -- can someone shoot me a link for that? I am not particularly experienced with this sort of thing but can usually get the job done with written directions -- I did manage to get the home network going fairly easily, but I do need some written directions for guidance. Thanks in advance for any help or insights as to how to proceed with this.


Finally found the Ethernet directions on the Dish Network site and will attempt to make the connection.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Bought 25 feet of Ethernet CAT5 cable with connectors, connected cable to my home network Router and ViP722, made one quick change in my Router security settings to add the ViP722 MAC address for access and everything works fine. Sure wished all my computer and electronic additions went that easy. DishOnLine does indeed have over 1600 movies available for Internent download, but they don't appear to be HD. However, there are other PPV and VOD HD movies that can be downloaded, although the selection is pretty limited at this time compared to the DishOnLine selection. I am sure this will be the future of the U.S. movie viewing industry. How long before Block Buster and NetFlix movies are available via Dish Network Internet download?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

rdopso said:


> Bought 25 feet of Ethernet CAT5 cable with connectors, connected cable to my home network Router and ViP722, made one quick change in my Router security settings to add the ViP722 MAC address for access and everything works fine. Sure wished all my computer and electronic additions went that easy. DishOnLine does indeed have over 1600 movies available for Internent download, but they don't appear to be HD. However, there are other PPV and VOD HD movies that can be downloaded, although the selection is pretty limited at this time compared to the DishOnLine selection. I am sure this will be the future of the U.S. movie viewing industry. How long before Block Buster and NetFlix movies are available via Dish Network Internet download?


Could be never on the Netflix, they signed a deal with Microsoft and are providing just that through Xbox live. I too just finally hooked my broadband up to my 622, although I don't know if I'll ever use it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rdopso said:


> However, there are other PPV and VOD HD movies that can be downloaded, although the selection is pretty limited at this time compared to the DishOnLine selection. I am sure this will be the future of the U.S. movie viewing industry. How long before Block Buster and NetFlix movies are available via Dish Network Internet download?


Just to clear things up. PPV and VOD both are delivered via the Satellite. The difference is PPV is a loop type delivery (i.e. Show every 2 hours and repeat). It can be saved to your DVR but experieres 24 hours later. VOD is downloaded whenever there is a spare tuner and is stored on your HDD (Not in user storage but in area reserved for this purpose).

None of these features are delivered via Internet.

As for the Netflix or BB, No announcements have been made and I don't think Microsoft has an exclusive deal but I could be wrong so there is hope.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Blockbuster has a new set top box. Rent 25 movies for $99 in advance and they throw in the box. Then you can download to your hearts content. For a per movie fee, of course.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm confused by a couple of things. I just began playing with Dishonline and found the availability of some items enticing. My computer is on a different floor from my home theater system but I am considering Ethernet wiring to my VIP 722 or going wireless from my Netgear WNDR3700 router.

I didn't find mych enlightenment on the Dishnetwork site so I decided on a chat session - transcript follows the asterisks. As shown, the tech person says that I can't watch Dishonline through my 722 at "Even though I have an ethernet connection on my VIP 722 it will not receive dishonline programming? (04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: No it will not."

The discussion on this thread implies that is incorrect. Is this just another case of incompetent tech support or am I misunderstanding something? I may also consider a slingbox if needed, but the chat support didn't address that option.

************************************************************Welcome to DISH Network Chat. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: How may I help you? 
Lee Beck: I have a VIP 722 receiver and a separate computer with 17 MBPS internet speed and wireless capability through my high-end router that also has 4 ethernet ports. I was able to access some dishonline programming last night on my computer without cost. Will this always be free? Where can I find out the cost of dishonline programming that is in addition to my Dish Satellite subscription? Also, will I be able to receive dishonline programming through my VIP 722 receiver or will I need a slingbox and/or an Ethernet connection to my receiver. 
I haven?t found the descriptions at http://dishonline.zendesk.com/entries/141322-what-are-the-dishonline-com-system-requirements to be very helpful. Is there a more descriptive discussion of the requirements/cost/capabilities and such that is available on the Internet?

(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Please give me just 1-2 minutes while I check you response. 
Lee Beck: okay 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Thanks 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Thanks*. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: I'd be happy to assist you with that. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: There is content on the site that are both free and that you have to pay for. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: If the content has cost it will be listed next to the program. 
Lee Beck: Do I need to watch on my computer monitor or can I receive the programming through my Dish receiver? 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: You have to view on the computer monitor. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Is there anything else I can assist you with today? 
Lee Beck: Even though I have an ethernet connection on my VIP 722 it will not receive dishonline programming? 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: No it will not. 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Dish online content is just for online use. 
Lee Beck: okay. That's all I need to know 
(04) RF T2Pe Hanh N.HS4: Do you have any other questions for me?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Whoa, thread necromancy. Yeah, you can get Dish programming via Ethernet on your 722, the CSR just doesn't know how to differentiate between the exclusive 922 stuff and the globally-available downloads.

FYI, it's slow as hell for no obvious reason.


----------



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Whoa, thread necromancy. Yeah, you can get Dish programming via Ethernet on your 722, the CSR just doesn't know how to differentiate between the exclusive 922 stuff and the globally-available downloads.
> 
> FYI, it's slow as hell for no obvious reason.


Thanks for the quick reply, and sorry for the old thread. It was the top response to my search and appears to discuss my query. I'd rather tag onto an existing thread than to start a new one of the same topic.

Okay, now if I connect my 722 (not a k) to my router will it record the Dishonline programming like it does regular programming? Also, what do you mean that it's slow?

Thanks


----------

